# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Cobionix Corporation, robotics, Kitchener, Ontario, Canada

## Airicist2

cobionix.com

youtube.com/channel/UC9fPO0TK6lIjfHv-4Lkz9Zg

twitter.com/cobionix

linkedin.com/company/cobionix

Co-founder and CEO - Tim Lasswell

Co-founder and CTO - Nima Zamani

Products and projects:

Cobi, autonomous and versatile robotics platform

----------

